# Judy Robinson Figure with LIS Robot



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I hope this is appropriate for this board, but I figure it is since it involved the PL Robot kit.
I recent purchased Jimmy Flintstone's resin Judy Robinson kit (known, no doubt for legal purposes as the "Marta Kristen Cosmic Space Babe.") As many of you know, the figure is shown holding a ray gun.
This obviously is not either version of the LIS laser pistol. That plus the fact Judy Robinson hardly ever held a laser pistol during the course of the series makes me want to change it.
But what should Judy be holding? The hair Doo-Bee? A hose from the hydroponic garden? A mirror? Or should this be considered a kit of Marta, not Judy, so maybe she'd be holding a copy of an LIS script?
Suggestions on this subject are welcome, as are suggestions on how to modify the kit for greater accuracy.
Jeff


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I love that kit. Cult made it quite clear that it's a Marta figure and not a Judy Robinson figure. That's obviously a legal technicality but it does provide you with an excuse to make any number of modifications. Mine was built stock:



With some minor modifications, that laser pistol could easily be converted to the first season weapon...although, for purists, the figure isn't wearing a first season costume. But the ribbed section at the rear of the gun is very similar to the early gun. Shave off some of the strange cylindrical protrusions, scratch build a new barrel and paint it black. Won't take much to make it a convincing Lost in Space laser pistol.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work, Brent!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

With that maniacal "Joker"-like smile on her face,
how about putting a wrench in her hand. She could 
be about to take the robot apart!  

Great work on the robot and figure, by the way!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

First step would be to sand off the grossly oversized boobies and replace them at the proper smaller size and higher altitude that Marta's were in 1968.

As for the grin - here's a guide to the actual smile:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I quite agree about the "overside boobies." Not having any experience at such things, I wonder if I should sand 'em flat and start over or just try to reduce them.

As for their position, they look about right to me...


I am planning to paint the figure in Judy's second season outfit. That's always how I think of her, anyhow. The third season,with its pale purples, just wouldn't look right.

I'd love to do a first season, but that'd mean some drastic work, including simplifying her hairstyle. I'll leave that to the more creative of us.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

The observation about the dissproportionate anatomy is quite correct. However, there is a significant element of caricature in the figure and I'd be very reluctant to make changes unless I had a detailed advance plan.

For example, if we assume the figure to be 1/8 scale, she has a waist size that probably approximates about 18" in ful scale. That raises the question about whether something is really too big or if the adjoining area is too small. The whole figure is an exagerration of long-and-lean.

If you just sand down the "offending" bits and combine them with that tiny waist, you'll end up with a tiny little torso on a set of very wide hips. And the legs are way too long in proportion to the upper body. Shorten them?

I appreciate the case for accurizing the figure. My personal choice is to trust the vision of the sculpture. Trying to make this figure true to life is opening a can worms that will result in some major resin surgery that may have unknown consequences (and I've had major surgery ).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brent Gair said:


> If you just sand down the "offending" bits and combine them with that tiny waist, you'll end up with a tiny little torso on a set of very wide hips. And the legs are way too long in proportion to the upper body.


 Sounds like Joanna Pettit, one of my favorite 70s actresses .


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NTRPRZ said:


> As for their position, they look about right to me...


 See:
http://www.publispain.com/super-posters/Actresses-MartaKristenBeachBlanketBingoPromoShot.htm


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

NTRPRZ said:


> I quite agree about the "oversize boobies." Not having any experience at such things, I wonder if I should sand 'em flat and start over or just try to reduce them.


Maybe you should ask Daryl Hannah. . .


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work, Brent!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I say, if you can live with the big seam on the Robot's bubble, then you shouldn't have a problem with Miss Judy's, ah, sensor arrays.

As for what to put in her hand...how 'bout an oil can?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Well guys here is my Marta Kristen with Robot build. Enjoy!

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John, your robot looks very happy to see Judy  

EXCELLENT work! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

[As for what to put in her hand............?[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't even touch that line with someone else's ten-foot-pole !!!!  
Dabbler


----------



## GIDave60 (Aug 18, 2004)

What a great looking (and from what I understand gracious) lady!
Everyone's work looks fantastic! 
Personally, I like the idea of her holding a script.
GIDave60


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GIDave60 said:


> What a great looking (and from what I understand gracious) lady!


 She was, and still is, a great beauty.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Most gracious*

Yes, indeed.

I had the pleasure of meeting Marta and chatting with her two years ago. She seemed genuinely interested in our talk, which was nice. And she is one very attractive lady!

BTW, I'm kicking around the idea of placing the figure elsewhere than hanging off the Robot. Anyone know how tall Marta is?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I have no idea of her height, but this might help work it out in relation to the Robot:









I was sort of surprised, googling Judy R and Marta H there are surprisingly few shots of her with the B-9.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Height, 5' 4" http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0471549/bio


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^See? Nice normal boobies higher than the bottom of the ribcage.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

the D boobies are better. shes got headlights like a 38 desoto.!

marta will just have to get implants lol


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

at 18 she was 32-22-34 and was 5' 4" . shes a great person . i ve to talked to her at a few sci fi shows


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Robot had a girlfriend? Judy? He was charming enough to make it plausable.
That would have been a good episode.

Maybe put in her hand the box that when removed turns the robot on and off?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Here's an idea - make a dio of Bob May in the Robot suit with Marta hanging on him. (BIG grin on Bob's face, of course!) Bob could be added fairly easily by laying the bubble assembly on the base and adding a head and shoulders inside the Robot's body. His head should extend above the rim of the upper body with his nose either even with the rim or just above it. Put black paint "makeup" on his face so that he wouldn't show his fair-skinned face thru the translucent collar.


Larry


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Or what if you put the Cyclops from the other LIS kit behind them like he's mad at the robot? 

Or wait, instead of the robot, place Judy next to the Dr. Smith kit, Nah, if Judy is going to cheat on Don West, the robot is more believable.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Tune in tomorrow, same time, same station, for the next exciting romantic episode of: "As The Robot Turns"


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Danger! Danger! Silicon detected! Danger!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Of course silicon is detected...the Robots' circuits would have quite a lot of it in them. *Silicone* should also be present in large amounts, nearby.....

 

Larry


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Meh...whatever. Maybe he had a poistronic system, anyway... :tongue: 

No one ever said I could spell.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Don't worry about spelling. You could be dyslexic and still be a fart smeller too.

Huzz


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey...I AM dyslexic! :freak:

:tongue:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice looking build ups guys . 
hb


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Thanks!*

Guys
thanks for the help with my Marta questions. I've been out of the country for a few days and thus could not post earlier.
I've got an idea or two for something different with the Marta/Judy kit. If I ever get it done, I'll post it here.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------

